# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Just for the record.............PTSD sucks

## Chantellabella

I'm really tired of jumping at noises.
Getting paranoid that something will happen suddenly.
I'm tired of getting triggered.
It sucks to be wary of everyone.

Anybody else think that PTSD sucks?

----------


## Otherside

:Hug: I don't have PTSD, but hugs. 

Stay strong, Chanty. You're a good person, and you've helped a lot of people on here, and you've been a good friend to me online.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't have PTSD, but hugs. 
> 
> Stay strong, Chanty. You're a good person, and you've helped a lot of people on here, and you've been a good friend to me online.



Thanks, my friend. You guys have helped me too.............. a lot. More than you may realize. Just knowing I can come here when I'm happy, sad, angry, etc means the world to me.  :Hug:

----------


## merc

PTSD sucks and I've only ever had two bad incidents and I NEVER EVER Want to feel like that again. My counselor suggested that my attacks were just me finally being able to process very dark emotional episodes that I wasn't able to process when the actual event was occurring. In my case especially the episodes with reliving my daughter's surgeries and hospitalizations I really don't fear. It's just the more painful episodes of being a teenage outcast that I never really dealt with that scare me and even just reading what I wrote sounds stupid, but the fact remains I had a very bad panic attack a year or so ago where I remember being mentally and physically scorned by everyone that just came on out of the blue when someone decided to not be nice to me.

I know a big portion of "why"  was because I was stressed about many things. I need to rest and take care of myself, physically and mentally. So that is my recommendation rest and take time for "you."

----------


## Chantellabella

> PTSD sucks and I've only ever had two bad incidents and I NEVER EVER Want to feel like that again. My counselor suggested that my attacks were just me finally being able to process very dark emotional episodes that I wasn't able to process when the actual event was occurring. In my case especially the episodes with reliving my daughter's surgeries and hospitalizations I really don't fear. It's just the more painful episodes of being a teenage outcast that I never really dealt with that scare me and even just reading what I wrote sounds stupid, but the fact remains I had a very bad panic attack a year or so ago where I remember being mentally and physically scorned by everyone that just came on out of the blue when someone decided to not be nice to me.
> 
> I know a big portion of "why"  was because I was stressed about many things. I need to rest and take care of myself, physically and mentally. So that is my recommendation rest and take time for "you."



Thanks merc. Yeah, I actually did take a few days off to process some things. I think the worst part of reacting to triggers from the past is knowing you did react. It basically gives your abuser more power.................something I hate doing. 

That's usually what helps me overcome the fear. I refuse to let them win.

----------


## Skippy

I was diagnosed with it, but got over it long ago like everything else. Dun even remember what it's like. People do get over things eventually.

----------


## Total Eclipse

PTSD does suck  ::(: 

Hugs for Cindy  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

How are you doing with this lately, Chanty? For what it's worth, of all the people I know both online and off, you are by far the most resilient. Your ability to move past all the unfairness and heartache life throws at you gives me hope. I know you've got what it takes to power through this.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> How are you doing with this lately, Chanty? For what it's worth, of all the people I know both online and off, you are by far the most resilient. Your ability to move past all the unfairness and heartache life throws at you gives me hope. I know you've got what it takes to power through this.



Thank you, my friend.  And yep. I deal with things as they come up. Remember my grandma's saying, "If you have one foot in the past (bitterness), one foot in the future (worries), you piss on the present. 

When flashbacks and tough feelings come up, I just ride the wave and distract myself with healthy stuff. It doesn't negate the pain. At least though, it gives me a bit of time to breathe. 

Thank you for understanding.

 :Hug: 

Cindy

----------

